# 06/15/15 Report



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Launched Monday night right around sunset (7:50 ish) ran to a spot where I could get out of the wind, and ended up with a decent haul. Nothing huge, but all were between 14-18". Water was a little murky, as you can see from the photo. The photo of the fish on the bottom was in about 18" of water for a referance to water clarity.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

not bad at all. crab stuffed flounder for dinner!!!!


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*help/hint*

not asking for a grid marking but, actual body of water you did this, i can only wade (no boat). tried shoreline park to no avail. best i could do was stab a Pinfish. thanks:notworthy:


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

darsinika said:


> not asking for a grid marking but, actual body of water you did this, i can only wade (no boat). tried shoreline park to no avail. best i could do was stab a Pinfish. thanks:notworthy:


This was in perdido bay, but I have stuck PLENTY of fish right at shoreline park. When your wading, tide is by far the most important factor (my opinion of course). You need to be fishing the last half of the incoming tide, that is when the fish are the shallowest. They tend to get into deeper water on outgoing tide which makes it nearly impossible for a wader to get to them in most cases (this is all just from my personal experience and others might disagree). In my personal experience I've had the best luck wading in the gulf when it's calm enough and fish seem to be on the beach all year round. The north side of Pickens or Johnsons beach would be two other good places for you to start. The best advice I can give you is watch the tides and make sure there is some kind of water movement.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry and crab dip = awesome recipe.
thanks for sharing in your success & gig 'em up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

When I go flounder gigging, I always hope I can pick up a few crabs as a side bonus.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Night Wing said:


> When I go flounder gigging, I always hope I can pick up a few crabs as a side bonus.


I do not like crabs....they are itchy lil bastards....:thumbup:


----------

